# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: Türk Kaya Resimlerinden bir Demet

## anau

*Türk Kaya Resimlerinden bir Demet*
Asyanın bir ucundan, Anadolunun ortasına gelen Türk kaya resimleri. İleride OĞ, UÇ ve ÖK tamgalarına da dönüşecekler.

El ele Ritüel gerçekleştiren Türkler (As Er ler) Gobustan Kayalıkları  Azerbaycan
- Kürşad BAYTOK
Fotoğraflar* :* Servet Somuncuoğlu

----------

